# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Danh sách Các nước được miễn thị thực nhập cảnh

## hangnt

*DANH MỤC CÁC HIỆP ĐỊNH, THOẢ THUẬN MIỄN THỊ THỰC GIỮA VIỆT NAM VÀ CÁC NƯỚC
(tính đến tháng 11/2010)*

*I.     Miễn thị thực song phương* 

Việt Nam đã ký Hiệp định, thỏa thuận miễn thị thực với 68 nước, trong đó với 59 nước Hiệp định, thỏa thuận đang có hiệu lực; Hiệp định với 09 nước sau đây chưa có hiệu lực: Ai Cập, Ăng-gô-la, Ixra-en, I-ta-li-a, Xlô-ven-ni-a, Tan-da-ni-a, A-déc-bai-dan, Bun-ga-ri, Tiểu vương quốc Ả-rập Thống nhất.

*Chữ viết tắt:*

HCNG - hộ chiếu ngoại giao
HCCV - hộ chiếu công vụ
HCĐB - hộ chiếu đặc biệt
HCPT - hộ chiếu phổ thông
CQĐDNG -cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao
CQLS - cơ quan lãnh sự
TCQT - tổ chức quốc tế

- Miễn thị thực bao gồm việc miễn thị thực nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh và quá cảnh.

- Thời gian tạm trú miễn thị thực được tính từ ngày nhập cảnh. 

*59 nước Hiệp định, thỏa thuận đang có hiệu lực*


*1.   Ác-hen-ti-na*  
(Hiệp định ký ngày 14/9/1999, có hiệu lực từ ngày 13/11/1999):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. 
- Miễn thị thực cho thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú 60 ngày, trong thời gian đó họ phải hoàn tất các thủ tục cần thiết tại cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước tiếp nhận. Qui định này không áp dụng đối với nhân viên phục vụ riêng.

*2.   An-ba-ni* 
(trao đổi công hàm ngày 29/9/1956, có hiệu lực từ 1/10/1956 ):  
Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV và hộ chiếu tập thể đi công vụ.

*3.   An-giê-ri* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 30/6/1994, có hiệu lực từ ngày 02/01/1995):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày; nếu muốn tạm trú quá 90 ngày họ phải làm các thủ tục cần thiết xin cấp thị thực tạm trú hoặc đăng ký cư trú theo quy định của nước sở tại.  
- Cấp thị thực tạm trú hoặc đăng ký cư trú miễn phí cho thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS và thành viên gia đình sống chung một hộ với họ. Thời hạn thị thực có giá trị đến hết nhiệm kỳ công tác.  
- Cấp thị thực cho HCPT miễn thu lệ phí.

*4.   Áp-ga-ni-xtan* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 28/12/1987, có hiệu lực từ ngày 26/2/1988):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV.  
- Cấp thị thực cho HCPT miễn thu lệ phí.

*5.   Ấn Độ* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 7/9/1994, có hiệu lực từ ngày 23/3/1995):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gian hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và vợ hoặc chồng, con cùng sống với họ mang HCNG, HCCV, được nhập cảnh miễn thị thực và được cấp thị thực tạm trú có giá trị trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác theo đề nghị bằng văn bản của cơ quan đại diện liên quan.  
- Người mang HCPT thực hiện chuyến đi kinh doanh hoặc công vụ được các cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao và cơ quan lãnh sự của Bên kia cấp thị thực nhập cảnh, hoặc quá cảnh và xuất cảnh (nếu cần) tối đa trong thời hạn bảy ngày làm việc kể từ ngày nhận đủ hồ sơ cần thiết theo luật và các quy định hiện hành của nước cấp thị thực, kể cả giấy mời của cơ quan, tổ chức nước này.

*6.   Băng-la-đét* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 11/5/1999, có hiệu lực từ ngày 10/7/1999):  
- Miễn thị thực với thời gian tạm trú tối đa 90 ngày cho: công dân Việt Nam mang HCNG, HCCV; công dân Băng-la-đét mang HCNG và HC đi nước ngoài có dấu “công vụ”. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực cho thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và vợ hoặc chồng, con dưới 18 tuổi của họ mang HCNG, HCCV (hoặc tên của con được ghi vào HC của cha mẹ) với thời gian tạm trú 90 ngày; việc nhập cảnh phải được thông báo trước qua đường ngoại giao. Trong thời hạn 90 ngày, những người này phải làm thủ tục lưu trú cần thiết theo qui định của nước sở tại;  
- Con dưới 18 tuổi của thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS mang HCPT được hưởng chế độ miễn thị thực như của cha, mẹ (với điều kiện có công hàm xác nhận của CQĐDNG, CQLS hoặc Bộ Ngoại giao nước mình).

*7.   Bê-la-rút* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 25/10/1993, có hiệu lực từ ngày 24/11/1993):  
Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV. Trẻ em dưới 7 tuổi không nhất thiết phải có ảnh trong hộ chiếu của cha mẹ hay người đi kèm.

*8.   Bra-xin* 
HCNG: (Trao đổi công thư ngày 16/11/2004, có hiệu lực ngày 12/2/2005)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG với thời gian tạm trú 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực cho thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác. Trong vòng 30 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh, họ phải làm thủ tục đăng ký cư trú tại cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước tiếp nhận.  HCCV :Frown: Hiệp định ký ngày 24/11/2008, có hiệu lực ngày 8/7/2009)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người HCCV 90 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh.  - Thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và vợ hoặc chồng, con cùng sống với họ mang HCCV, được nhập cảnh miễn thị thực và được cấp thị thực tạm trú có giá trị trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác.

*9.   Bru-nây* 
(trao đổi công hàm, có hiệu lực từ ngày 1/11/1997)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 14 ngày.  (Bạn trao công hàm cho ta, có hiệu lực từ ngày 01/8/2007)  
- Miễn thị thực cho công dân Việt Nam mang HCPT còn giá trị sử dụng ít nhất 6 tháng với thời gian tạm trú không quá 14 ngày.  (Ta trao công hàm cho Bru-nây, có hiệu lực từ ngày 08/8/2007)  - Miễn thị thực cho công dân Bru-nây mang HCPT còn giá trị sử dụng ít nhất 6 tháng với thời gian tạm trú không quá 14 ngày.

*10.   Bun-ga-ri* 
( trao đổi công hàm, có hiệu lực từ ngày 1/6/1966):  
Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV, HCPT đi công vụ, hộ chiếu tập thể đi công vụ và những người mang các HC trên đi du lịch tổ chức thành đoàn.

*11. Căm-pu-chia* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 30/11/1979, có hiệu lực từ ngày ký):  
Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV, giấy thông hành ngoại giao, công vụ, không quy định cụ thể thời gian miễn thị thực.  (Hiệp định ký ngày 4/11/2008, có hiệu lực từ 5/12/2008 và Thoả thuận qua trao đổi Công hàm tháng 12/2009 sửa đổi Hiệp định này, nâng thời hạn miễn thị thực từ 14 lên 30 ngày, bắt đầu có hiệu lực từ ngày 01/01/2010.)  
Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT. Thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày.

*12.   Chi-lê* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 22/10/2003, có hiệu lực từ ngày 25/6/2005):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn tối đa 90 ngày theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV (hoặc tên con của họ được ghi vào HC của cha hoặc mẹ).

*13.   Cu-ba*  
(Hiệp định ký ngày 31/8/1981, đang có hiệu lực):  
- Miễn thị thực đối với công dân Việt Nam mang HCNG, HCCV, HCPT đi công vụ và hộ chiếu thuyền viên; đối với công dân Cu-ba mang HCNG, HCCV, hộ chiếu chính thức và hộ chiếu hàng hải.  
- Cấp thị thực cho các loại HC khác miễn thu lệ phí.

*14. Crô-a-ti-a* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 29/10/2009 , có hiệu lực từ ngày 27/3/2010)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian lưu trú không quá 30 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thưc cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, lãnh sự hoặc cơ quan đại diện của TCQT cũng như thành viên gia đình họ mang hộ chiếu ngoại giao, hộ chiếu công vụ trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác.  
* Crô-a-ti-a đơn phương MTT cho công dân VN mang HCNG, HCCV với thời hạn lưu trú không quá 90 ngày, kể từ ngày 01/01/2010 (Công hàm số 001/10/TCM ngày 05/01/2010 của Đại sứ quán Crô-a-ti-a tại Ma-lai-xi-a).

*15.   Đô-mi-ni-ca* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 30/08/2007, có hiệu lực từ ngày 29/09/2007)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời hạn tạm trú tối đa là 90 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS và phái đoàn đại diện tại Tổ chức quốc tế đóng trên lãnh thổ của Bên ký kết kia. Quy định này cũng áp dụng đối với thành viên gia đình của họ nếu mang HCNG, HCCV.

*16.   Ê-cu-a-đo* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 20/08/2007, có hiệu lực từ ngày 19/09/2007)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV, HCĐB với thời hạn tạm trú tối đa là 90 ngày. Thời hạn tạm trú có thể được gia hạn không quá 90 ngày trên cơ sở có văn bản đề nghị của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  - Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, bao gồm cả các thành viên gia đình (vợ hoặc chồng và con sống phụ thuộc cha mẹ) mang HCNG, HCCV, HCĐB đóng trên lãnh thổ của Bên ký kết kia.

*17.   Hàn Quốc* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 15/12/1998, có hiệu lực từ ngày 13/1/1999):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS. Người mang HCNG, HCCV muốn tạm trú quá 90 ngày phải xin thị thực trước và được cấp thị thực miễn thu lệ phí.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV.

*18.   Hung-ga-ri* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 4/5/1993, có hiệu lực từ ngày 1/8/1993)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, cơ quan thương mại, TCQT và vợ hoặc chồng, con vị thành niên cùng sống với họ mang HCNG, HCCV.  (Trao đổi công hàm tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho người mang HCPT đi công vụ, có hiệu lực từ ngày 01/8/1993):  
- Cấp thị thực cho HCPT đi công vụ trong vòng 7 ngày làm việc, miễn thu lệ phí với điều kiện có công hàm của Cục Lãnh sự Bộ Ngoại giao Việt Nam hoặc Vụ Lãnh sự Bộ Ngoại giao Hung-ga-ri khẳng định tính chất công vụ của chuyến đi.

----------


## hangnt

*19.   In-đô-nê-xi-a*  
(Trao đổi công hàm ngày 19/8/1998; có hiệu lực ngày 19/9/1998):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 14 ngày.  
- Thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS và vợ hoặc chồng, con cùng đi mang HCNG, HCCV phải xin thị thực trước khi đi công tác nhiệm kỳ.  
- Cấp thị thực miễn phí cho người mang HCPT được mời tham dự các hoạt động của ASEAN do Ban Thư ký ASEAN hoặc các cơ quan, tổ chức thuộc Chính phủ tổ chức.  
* Hiệp định ký ngày 26/6/2003, có hiệu lực ngày 4/12/2003:  
Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày với điều kiện hộ chiếu phải còn thời hạn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng. Thời gian tạm trú không được gia hạn.  
* Ngày 19/01/2004, Bộ Ngoại giao In-đô-nê-xi-a có công hàm thông báo:  
Từ ngày 01/02/2004, công dân Việt Nam (không phân biệt loại HC) được nhập cảnh In-đô-nê-xi-a miễn thị thực với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú không được gia hạn.

*20.   I-ran 	 * 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 2/5/1994, có hiệu lực từ ngày 1/6/1994):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG với thời gian tạm trú tối đa 1 tháng (30 ngày). Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực nhập cảnh cho thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, nhưng phải thông báo trước khi nhập cảnh một tháng. Sau khi nhập cảnh họ phải đến Bộ Ngoại giao nước sở tại để nhận thẻ cư trú.

*21.   I-rắc 	* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 13/6/2001, có hiệu lực từ 1/12/2001):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV.

*22.   Kư-rư-gis-xtan* 
(kế thừa Hiệp định về điều kiện đi lại giữa VN và Liên Xô cũ ký ngày 15/7/1981)  
Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV, và HCPT đi việc công (không phân biệt mục đích nhập cảnh).

*23.   Lào* 
Hiệp định miễn thị thực cho HCNG, HCCV ký ngày 17/7/1977; Công hàm trao đổi năm 1993; Hiệp định miễn thị thực cho HCPT ký ngày 05/03/2004, có hiệu lực từ ngày 01/07/2004; Thoả thuận về việc tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho người, phương tiện, hàng hoá qua lại biên giới nhằm đẩy mạnh hơn nữa việc khuyến khích phát triển hợp tác đầu tư, thương mại giữa hai nước ký ngày 14/9/2007 ( Thoả thuận Hà Nội năm 2007 ).  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV, không quy định rõ thời gian tạm trú (Hiện nay, Lào áp dụng thời gian tạm trú là 30 ngày).  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT đi việc công (có tem AB của Việt Nam hoặc ký hiệu SERVICE của Lào), cụ thể:  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT đi việc công (thuộc mọi thành phần kinh tế và các tổ chức có tư cách pháp nhân) thực hiện các hợp đồng thương mại, lao động, đầu tư và các dự án hợp tác. Trong vòng 30 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh, chủ dự án hoặc người sử dụng lao động phải làm đầy đủ các thủ tục đăng ký cư trú cho người lao động theo qui định hiện hành của mỗi nước.  
- Công dân hai nước có Thẻ lao động và Thẻ tạm trú được miễn thị thực khi xuất cảnh, nhập cảnh trong thời hạn của Thẻ tạm trú. Giấy phép lao động và Thẻ tạm trú được cấp theo thời hạn của các hợp đồng thương mại, lao động, đầu tư, các dự án hợp tác và được gia hạn với thời hạn tối đa 12 tháng một lần.  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT đi việc công là học sinh, sinh viên, thực tập sinh theo chương trình hợp tác giữa hai Chính phủ hoặc giữa các tổ chức quốc doanh hai nước. Thời hạn cư trú được cấp phù hợp với thời hạn của chương trình hợp tác.  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT còn giá trị sử dụng ít nhất 6 tháng với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày. Người có nhu cầu nhập cảnh trên 30 ngày phải xin thị thực trước; thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn tối đa 2 lần, mỗi lần 30 ngày. Lệ phí cấp hoặc gia hạn thị thực thống nhất hai Bên là 20USD/thị thực, thu bằng tiền VND và LAK hoặc ngoại tệ tự do chuyển đổi (theo tỷ giá của Ngân hàng Nhà nước Việt Nam và Ngân hàng Ngoại thương Lào công bố tại thời điểm thu).

*24.   Ma-lai-xi-a 	*  
(trao đổi công hàm, có hiệu lực từ ngày 25/11/2001):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang các loại hộ HC, với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày và với những mục đích sau: du lịch; tham dự các hoạt động thông tấn, báo chí; đi việc công; thăm thân nhân; đàm phán thương mại; đầu tư; tham dự các hoạt động thể thao; tham dự các hội nghị, hội thảo.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS mang HCNG, HCCV và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV. Họ và tên của những người này phải được thông báo cho nước tiếp nhận 14 ngày trước khi nhập cảnh.

----------


## hangnt

*25.   Ma-rốc*  
(Hiệp định ký ngày 18/11/2004, có hiệu lực từ ngày 19/12/2004)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV, hộ chiếu đặc biệt với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực cho thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV, hộ chiếu đặc biệt, với thời gian tạm trú 90 ngày. Trong thời gian 90 ngày sau khi nhập cảnh, những người này phải hoàn tất thủ tục đăng ký lễ tân cần thiết.

*26.   Mê-hi-cô*  
(Hiệp định ký ngày 6/12/2001, có hiệu lực từ ngày 4/2/2002):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV. Trong vòng 30 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh, những người này phải hoàn tất thủ tục lưu trú theo quy định của nước sở tại.

*27.   Môn-đô-va* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 28/2/2003, có hiệu lực từ ngày 23/5/2003):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. 
 - Miễn thị thực nhập cảnh cho thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV. Sau khi nhập cảnh, họ phải đăng ký tạm trú phù hợp với pháp luật nước tiếp nhận.

*28.   Mông Cổ* 
 (Hiệp định ký ngày 7/1/2000, có hiệu lực từ ngày 6/2/2000):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày; thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn trong trường hợp bất khả kháng và theo yêu cầu bằng văn bản của CQĐDNG, CQLS. Nếu có ý định tạm trú trên 90 ngày, những người nói trên phải xin thị thực trước và được cấp miễn phí.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV.  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT nhập cảnh theo thư mời của thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS và được cơ quan đại diện liên quan xác nhận. Thư mời được lập bằng ngôn ngữ của nước đến hoặc bằng tiếng Anh;  
- Cấp thị thực cho HCPT miễn thu lệ phí và trong 1-2 ngày làm việc.

*29.   Mông-tê-nê-grô*  
(Hiệp định ký ngày 5/6/2000, có hiệu lực từ ngày 1/9/2000- Hiệp định ký với Cộng hoà Liên bang Nam tư, nay có hiệu lực với Séc-bia và Mông-tê-nê-grô):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV.

*30.   Mi-an-ma* 
(Bản ghi nhớ ký ngày 22/6/1998; có hiệu lực từ ngày 11/8/1998):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Thành viên CQĐNG, CQLS, TCQT, các văn phòng thương mại và thành viên gia đình họ phải xin thị thực trước khi nhập cảnh.

*31.   Mô-dăm-bích* 
Hiệp định ký ngày 04/4/2008, có hiệu lực ngày 09/02/2009)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú tối đa 90 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện NG hoặc lãnh sự cũng như thành viên gia đình họ mang hộ chiếu ngoại giao, hộ chiếu công vụ trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác.

*32.   Nam Phi* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 24/05/2007, có hiệu lực từ ngày 23/06/2007).  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang hộ chiếu ngoại giao (HCNG), hộ chiếu công vụ (HCCV) với thời hạn tạm trú tối đa 90 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác cho người mang HCNG, HCCV là thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS trên lãnh thổ Bên kia và thành viên gia đình mang HCNG hoặc HCCV của những người nêu trên.

*33.   Nga*  
(Hiệp định ký ngày 28/10/1993, có hiệu lực từ ngày 20/2/1994; công hàm sửa đổi bổ sung Hiệp định có hiệu lực từ 2/1/2005):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn tối đa 90 ngày khi có lý do chính đáng hoặc theo yêu cầu chính thức.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS,TCQT, cán bộ của các tổ chức, cơ quan đóng trên lãnh thổ của nhau theo thoả thuận giữa hai Chính phủ, cùng thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV.  
- Những người mang hộ chiếu thuyền viên là thuỷ thủ trên tàu của một bên có thể đến, rời khỏi tàu của họ và tạm trú trên lãnh thổ bên kia miễn thị thực. Nếu họ đi bằng phương tiện vận tải khác qua lãnh thổ của bên kia thì được miễn thị thực khi trong hộ chiếu thuyền viên có ghi mục đích chuyến đi và nơi đến.  
- Cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, cơ quan lãnh sự và cơ quan có thẩm quyền của Bên này cấp thị thực cho công dân của Bên kia miễn thu lệ phí lãnh sự.  
- Cấp thị thực miễn phí cho người đi thăm thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS trên cơ sở thư mời (có xác nhận của CQĐD liên quan) trong vòng 3 ngày làm việc. Thị thực có giá trị nhập xuất cảnh 2 lần và thời hạn không quá 3 tháng.

*34.   Nhật Bản* 
(Trao đổi công hàm ngày 8/3/2005, có hiệu lực từ ngày 1/5/2005)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV đi thực hiện chức năng ngoại giao, chức năng lãnh sự, nhiệm vụ chính thức của Chính phủ với thời hạn tạm trú không giới hạn.  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV đi với các mục đích khác (không bao gồm mục đích xin việc làm, cư trú, hành nghề chuyên môn, các công việc khác có thu nhập) với thời hạn tạm trú không quá 90 ngày.

----------


## hangnt

*35.   Ni-ca-ra-goa* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 14/3/1983, đang có hiệu lực):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV hoặc hộ chiếu chính thức.  
- Cấp thị thực cho các loại HC khác miễn thu lệ phí.

*36.   Pakistan* 
( Hiệp định ký ngày 31/01/2007, có hiệu lực từ ngày 2/3/2007)  
Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời hạn tạm trú tối đa 90 ngày. Mỗi bên có thể gia hạn tạm trú theo yêu cầu bằng văn bản của CQĐDNG và CQLS.  
Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác cho người mang HCNG, HCCV là thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, cơ quan đại diện của tổ chức quốc tế trên lãnh thổ Bên kia và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV( bao gồm vợ, chồng, con dưới 18 tuổi). Trong vòng 90 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh phải đăng ký lưu trú.

*37.   Pa-na-ma*  
(Hiệp định ký ngày 5/9/2002, có hiệu lực từ ngày 4/11/2002)  
- Miễn thị thực đối với công dân Việt Nam (không thường trú tại Pa-na-ma) mang HCNG, HCCV và công dân Pa-na-ma (không thường trú tại Việt Nam) mang HCNG, HCCV, hộ chiếu đặc biệt, hộ chiếu lãnh sự với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS là công dân Việt Nam mang HCNG, HCCV và công dân Pa-na-ma mang HCNG, HCCV, hộ chiếu lãnh sự hoặc hộ chiếu đặc biệt, và thành viên gia đình sống cùng một hộ với họ.

*38.   Pê-ru* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 24/2/2006, có hiệu lực từ ngày 2/6/2006)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV của Việt Nam và HCNG, HC đặc biệt của Pê-ru với thời gian tạm trú tối đa là 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên của CQĐDNG, CQLS, đại diện tại TCQT trên lãnh thổ Bên kia và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV, HC đặc biệt.

*39.   Pháp* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 6/10/2004, có hiệu lực từ ngày 1/7/2005)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG với thời hạn lưu trú không quá 3 tháng trong vòng 6 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh đầu tiên. Trường hợp nhập cảnh Pháp sau khi quá cảnh lãnh thổ của một hay nhiều quốc gia thành viên Công ước thi hành Hiệp định Schengen ngày 19/6/1990, thời hạn lưu trú 3 tháng được tính từ ngày nhập cảnh biên giới bên ngoài dùng để xác định không gian đi lại tự do được thiết lập giữa các quốc gia này.

*40.   Phi-líp-pin* 
(Bản ghi nhớ ký ngày 20/01/1997, có hiệu lực từ ngày 19/02/1997):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu chính thức.  
- Miễn thị thực cho thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT (kể cả thành viên gia đình) mang HCNG với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày. Trong thời gian đó, họ phải làm các thủ tục cần thiết tại cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước sở tại. Việc nhập cảnh của các đối tượng này phải được thông báo trước qua đường ngoại giao.  
(Bản ghi nhớ ký ngày 17/12/1998, có hiệu lực từ ngày 16/2/1999):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực cho thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCCV với thời gian tạm trú tối đa 30 ngày. Trong thời gian đó, họ phải làm các thủ tục cần thiết tại cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước sở tại  
- Miễn thị thực cho công dân một Bên làm việc cho Ban thư ký ASEAN mang HCPT khi nhập cảnh Bên kia để tham dự các hoạt động của ASEAN, thời gian tạm trú không quá 15 ngày;  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT được mời tham dự các hoạt động của ASEAN do Ban thư ký ASEAN hoặc cơ quan, tổ chức thuộc Chính phủ tổ chức, thời gian tạm trú không quá 15 ngày.  (Trao đổi công hàm miễn thị thực cho HCPT theo nguyên tắc có đi có lại; có hiệu lực đối với công dân Việt Nam từ ngày 01/01/2000, đối với công dân Phi-líp-pin kể từ ngày 1/4/2000):  
Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT, thời gian tạm trú không quá 21 ngày với điều kiện hộ chiếu còn giá trị sử dụng ít nhất 6 tháng và có vé máy bay khứ hồi hoặc đi tiếp nước khác.

*41.   Pa-ra-guay* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 8/3/2007, có hiệu lực từ ngày 26/10/2008)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú tối đa 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác cho công dân mang HCNG là viên chức của CQĐDNG, CQLS hoặc cơ quan đại diện tại các tổ chức quốc tế trên lãnh thổ Bên kia và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV (bao gồm vợ, chồng, con).

*42.   Ru-ma-ni*  
(trao đổi công hàm, có hiệu lực từ ngày 1/12/1956):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV, hộ chiếu tập thể đi công vụ và HCPT đi công vụ, không quy định cụ thể thời gian tạm trú (Hiện nay, Ru-ma-ni áp dụng thời gian tạm trú là 90 ngày);  
- Thị thực cấp cho HCPT miễn thu lệ phí.

*43.   Cộng hoà Séc* 
(trao đổi công hàm ngày 15/12/1999, có hiệu lực từ ngày 13/2/2000):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS và thành viên gia đình ở cùng một hộ với họ mang HCNG.

*44.   Séc-bi-a* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 5/6/2000, có hiệu lực từ ngày 1/9/2000 - Hiệp định ký với Cộng hoà Liên bang Nam tư, nay có hiệu lực với Séc-bia và Mông-tê-nê-grô):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo yêu cầu của CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV.

*45.   Sri Lan-ka* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 21/7/2003, có hiệu lực từ ngày 19/9/2003)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày. Thời gian tạm trú có thể được gia hạn theo đề nghị CQĐDNG, CQLS.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV.

*46.   Tây Ban Nha* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 15/12/2009, có hiệu lực từ ngày 31/08/2010)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG với thời gian lưu trú không quá 90 ngày (03 tháng) trong vòng 180 ngày, với điều kiện họ không tham gia vào công việc sinh lời trong thời gian lưu trú, ngoại trừ những công việc được tiến hành vì mục đích của việc bổ nhiệm.  
- Công dân Việt Nam nhập cảnh vào lãnh thổ Vương quốc Tây Ban Nha sau khi quá cảnh lãnh thổ của một hoặc nhiều quốc gia áp dụng đầy đủ các quy định của Công ước thực hiện Hiệp định Schengen ngày 19 tháng 6 năm 1990 về việc bỏ kiểm soát biên giới nội bộ và bỏ hạn chế đi lại đối với cá nhân, thời hạn tạm trú ba tháng sẽ được tính từ ngày nhập cảnh biên giới bên ngoài giới hạn khu vực đi lại tự do được thiết lập bởi các quốc gia nói trên.

*47.   Triều Tiên* 
(trao đổi công hàm):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV và hộ chiếu tập thể đi công vụ (có hiệu lực từ 01/10/1956).  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT đi công vụ (có hiệu lực từ 01/4/1966).

*48.   Trung Quốc* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 14/2/1992, có hiệu lực từ ngày 15/3/1992  Công hàm trao đổi ngày 16/8/2004 - Hiệp định này không áp dụng đối với Hong Kong và Ma Cao):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV và HCPT đi việc công (áp dụng đối với vợ hoặc chồng, con chưa đến tuổi thành niên của họ cùng đi dùng chung một trong 3 loại hộ chiếu kể trên), không quy định rõ thời gian tạm trú (Hiện nay, Trung Quốc áp dụng thời gian tạm trú là 30 ngày).  
- Miễn lệ phí thị thực cho thành viên gia đình (vợ/chồng, con, bố, mẹ) của viên chức, nhân viên hành chính-kỹ thuật CQĐDNG, CQLS hai nước đi thăm thân nhân là viên chức, nhân viên cơ quan đại diện nước mình tại nước kia.

*49.   Thái Lan* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 12/3/1997, có hiệu lực từ ngày 10/5/1997; Nghị định thư sửa đổi Hiệp định nói trên ký ngày 20/02/2004, có hiệu lực từ ngày ký):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT cũng như vợ hoặc chồng và con cùng đi mang HCNG, HCCV. Trong vòng 30 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh, họ phải hoàn thành thủ tục đăng ký tạm trú tại nước sở tại.  (Hiệp định ký ngày 9/5/2000, có hiệu lực từ ngày 9/7/2000):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày.

*50.   Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 26/1/2007; có hiệu lực từ ngày 07/06/2007)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV của Việt Nam và người mang HCNG, HCCV và HC đặc biệt của Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với công dân mỗi Bên là thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS đóng trên lãnh thổ của Bên kia, cũng như thành viên gia đình họ mang những hộ chiếu nói trên. Trong vòng 90 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh, những người này phải hoàn tất các thủ tục đăng ký lưu trú với cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước sở tại.

*51.   Thụy Sỹ* 
( Hiệp định ký ngày 22/5/2009, có hiệu lực ngày 16/8/2009).  
- Miễn thị thực cho HCNG với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày trong mỗi giai đoạn 180 ngày.  
- Thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và vợ hoặc chồng, con cùng sống với họ mang HCNG, được miễn thị thực nhập cảnh trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác.

*52.   Tuy-ni-di 	* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 26/6/2007, có hiệu lực ngày 20/01/2009)  
- Miễn thị thực cho công dân Tuynisia mang HCNG và HCĐB và công dân Việt Nam mang HCNG và HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày

----------


## hangnt

*53.   U-crai-na*  
(Hiệp định ký ngày 21/10/1993, có hiệu lực từ ngày 6/12/1993):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang hộ chiếu thuyền viên với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và vợ hoặc chồng, con, cha, mẹ cũng như những người khác được họ nuôi dưỡng mang HCNG, HCCV.[*]Vê-nê-du-ê-la 	  
(Hiệp định ký ngày 24/5/2006, có hiệu lực từ ngày 17/11/2006)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và vợ hoặc chồng, con, cha, mẹ mang HCNG, HCCV.

*54.   Xin-ga-po* 
(trao đổi công hàm, có hiệu lực từ 10/5/1997) :  
- Việt Nam miễn thị thực cho công dân Xin-ga-po mang HCNG, HCCV với thời hạn tạm trú không quá 90 ngày hoặc trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác chính thức đối với những người là thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS và thành viên gia đình của những người đó.  
- Xin-ga-po miễn thị thực cho công dân Việt Nam mang HCNG, HCCV.  (trao đổi công hàm miễn thị thực cho HCPT, có hiệu lực đối với công dân Việt Nam từ ngày 10/11/2003, đối với công dân Xin-ga-po từ ngày 01/12/2003):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCPT, thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày, với điều kiện hộ chiếu còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng và có vé khứ hồi hoặc vé đi tiếp nước khác, có khả năng tài chính chi trả trong thời gian tạm trú và có đủ các điều kiện cần thiết để đi tiếp nước khác, bao gồm cả thị thực.

*55.   Xlô-va-ki-a*  
(Hiệp định ký ngày 16/10/2006, có hiệu lực từ ngày 24/2/2007):  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG với thời gian tạm trú tối đa 90 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác cho công dân mang HCNG là viên chức của CQĐDNG, CQLS hoặc cơ quan đại diện của TCQT trên lãnh thổ Bên ký kết kia và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG. Trong vòng 90 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh phải đăng ký lưu trú.  
- Xem xét thuận lợi việc cấp thị thực cho người mang hộ chiếu công vụ khi có công hàm của CQĐDNG, CQLS hoặc Bộ Ngoại giao Bên kia.

*56.   U-ru-goay* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 19/11/2007, có hiệu lực từ ngày 15/6/2008)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú tối đa 90 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác cho công dân mang HCNG là viên chức của CQĐDNG, CQLS hoặc cơ quan đại diện của TCQT trên lãnh thổ Bên ký kết kia và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG. Trong vòng 90 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh phải đăng ký lưu trú.

*57.   U-dơ-bê-ki-xtan* 
(Hiệp định ký ngày 5/4/2010, có hiệu lực ngày 04/06/2010)  
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG với thời gian lưu trú không quá 60 ngày.  
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, cơ quan lãnh sự và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG còn giá trị.

*58. Ca-dắc-xtan*
(Hiệp định ký ngày 15/9/2009, có hiệu lực từ ngày 11/4/2010 )
- Miễn thị thực cho HCNG, HCCV với thời gian lưu trú không quá 30 ngày.
- Miễn thị thưc cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, lãnh sự hoặc cơ quan đại diện của TCQT cũng như thành viên gia đình họ mang hộ chiếu ngoại giao, hộ chiếu công vụ trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác

*59. Vê-nê-du-ê-la*
(Hiệp định ký ngày 24/5/2006, có hiệu lực từ ngày 17/11/2006)
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian tạm trú không quá 90 ngày.
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác đối với thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và vợ hoặc chồng, con, cha, mẹ mang HCNG, HCCV.

----------


## hangnt

*9 Hiệp định đã ký nhưng chưa có hiệu lực.*

*1.Bun-ga-ri*
(Hiệp định ký ngày 07/07/2010, chưa có hiệu lực)
- MTT cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian lưu trú không quá 90 ngày trong vòng 180 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh đầu tiên.
- Thành viên các cơ quan ĐDNG, CQLS hoặc phái đoàn thường trực tại các TCQT đóng trên lãnh thổ Bên ký kết kia và thành viên gia đình họ (vợ, chồng, con độc thân dưới 18 tuổi, con thành niên bị mất khả năng lao động vĩnh viễn, con độc thân dưới 25 tuổi đang theo học tại một cơ sở giáo dục của Nước nhận) mang HCNG, HCCV được MTT trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác, trừ lần nhập cảnh đầu tiên.
(Hiệp định cũ vẫn được áp dụng cho đến khi Hiệp định mới này có hiệu lực).

*2.Ăng-gô-la*
(Hiệp định ký ngày 03/4/2008, chưa có hiệu lực)
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV không quá 30 ngày cho mỗi lần nhập cảnh, và có thể được gia hạn 1 lần với thời gian tương đương.
- Miễn thị thực cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện NG hoặc lãnh sự cũng như thành viên gia đình họ mang hộ chiếu ngoại giao, hộ chiếu công vụ trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác.

*3.I-xra-en*
(Hiệp định ký ngày 21/5/2009, chưa có hiệu lực)
- Miễn thị thực cho HCNG 90 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh.
- Thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS và vợ hoặc chồng, con cùng sống với họ mang HCNG phải có thị thực và/hoặc hoàn tất các thủ tục đăng ký lưu trú cần thiết trong thời gian 30 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh.

*4.Xlô-ven-ni-a*
Trao đổi Công hàm ngày 22/12/2009 (chưa có hiệu lực)
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian lưu trú không quá 3 tháng trong mỗi giao đoạn 6 tháng.
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, cơ quan lãnh sự và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV còn giá trị.

*5.Tan-da-ni-a*
Hiệp định ký ngày 29/3/2010 (chưa có hiệu lực)
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian lưu trú không quá 90 ngày.
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, cơ quan lãnh sự và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV còn giá trị.

*6.A-déc-bai-dan*
Hiệp định ký ngày 9/4/2010 (chưa có hiệu lực)
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV với thời gian lưu trú không quá 01 tháng.
- Miễn thị thực trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, cơ quan lãnh sự và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG, HCCV còn giá trị

*7.I-ta-lia*
Hiệp định ký ngày 13/7/2010 (chưa có hiệu lực)
- Miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG với thời gian lưu trú không quá 03 tháng trong mỗi giao đoạn 06 tháng.
- Thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS, TCQT và thành viên gia đình họ mang HCNG vẫn cần có thị thực nhập cảnh và hoàn tất các thủ tục đăng ký lưu trú cần thiết khi đến công tác nhiệm kỳ.

*8.Ai Cập*
Hiệp định ký ngày 18/08/2010 (chưa có hiệu lực)
- MTT cho người mang HCNG, HCĐB, HCCV còn giá trị với thời gian lưu trú không quá 90 ngày.
- Thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS mang HCNG, HCĐB, HCCV còn giá trị và trong vòng 90 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh những người này sẽ được cấp thị thực hoặc giấy phép lưu trú có giá trị trong suốt nhiệm kỳ công tác theo đề nghị của CQĐDNG, CQLS liên quan.

*9.Ả-rập Thống nhất (UAE)*
Hiệp định ký ngày23/10/2010 (chưa có hiệu lực)
- MTT nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh cho người mang HCNG, HCĐB, HCCV còn giá trị với thời gian lưu trú không quá 90 ngày.
- Thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS hoặc là đại diện của nước mình tại các TCQT có trụ sở trên lãnh thổ Bên ký kết kia mang HCNG, HCĐB, HCCV còn giá trị phải có thị thực trước khi nhập cảnh lãnh thổ Bên ký kết kia với tư cách là thành viên CQĐDNG, CQLS hoặc đại diện tại TCQT.

----------


## hangnt

*II. Miễn thị thực đơn phương*

Việt Nam đơn phương miễn thị thực cho công dân 07 nước (Liên bang Nga, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Na Uy, Phần Lan, Đan Mạch, Thuỵ Điển) và cho quan chức Ban thư ký ASEAN.

1. Từ 1/1/2009, công dân Nga không phân biệt loại hộ chiếu và mục đích nhập cảnh được miễn thị thực nhập xuất cảnh Việt Nam với thời hạn tạm trú không quá 15 ngày, nếu đáp ứng các điều kiện sau:

+ Có hộ chiếu hợp lệ do cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước mà người đó là công dân cấp và hộ chiếu còn giá trị ít nhất 3 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh.

+ Có vé phương tiện giao thông khứ hồi hoặc đi tiếp nước khác.

+ Không thuộc đối tượng không được phép nhập cảnh Việt Nam.

(Quyết định số 3207/2008/QĐ-BNG ngày 10/12/2008 của Bộ trưởng Bộ Ngoại giao v/v ban hành Quy chế miễn thị thực cho công dân Liên bang Nga mang hộ chiếu phổ thông).

2. Từ 01/7/2004, công dân Nhật Bản và công dân Hàn Quốc, không phân biệt loại hộ chiếu (Thực tế, chủ yếu áp dụng đối với HCPT vì Nhật Bản và Hàn Quốc đã có thoả thuận với Việt Nam về miễn thị thực cho người mang HCNG, HCCV), được miễn thị thực nhập xuất cảnh Việt Nam với thời gian tạm trú không quá 15 ngày, nếu đáp ứng các điều kiện sau:

+ Có hộ chiếu hợp lệ do cơ quan có thẩm quyền của Nhật Bản hoặc của Hàn Quốc cấp, hộ chiếu còn giá trị ít nhất 3 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh.

+ Có vé phương tiện giao thông khứ hồi hoặc đi tiếp nước khác.

+ Không thuộc đối tượng không được phép nhập cảnh Việt Nam.

(Quyết định số 09/2004/QĐ-BNG ngày ngày 30/6/2004 của Bộ trưởng Bộ Ngoại giao v/v ban hành Quy chế tạm thời về miễn thị thực đối với công dân Nhật Bản và công dân Hàn Quốc).

3. Từ 1/5/2005, công dân Đan Mạch, Na Uy, Phần Lan, Thuỵ Điển không phân biệt loại hộ chiếu và mục đích nhập cảnh được miễn thị thực nhập xuất cảnh Việt Nam với thời hạn tạm trú không quá 15 ngày, nếu đáp ứng các điều kiện sau:

+ Có hộ chiếu hợp lệ do cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước mà người đó là công dân cấp và hộ chiếu còn giá trị ít nhất 3 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh.

+ Có vé phương tiện giao thông khứ hồi hoặc đi tiếp nước khác.

+ Không thuộc đối tượng không được phép nhập cảnh Việt Nam.

(Quyết định 808/2005/QĐ-BNG ngày 13/4/2005 của Bộ trưởng Bộ Ngoại giao v/v ban hành Quy chế về miễn thị thực đối với công dân các nước Đan Mạch, Na Uy, Phần Lan, Thuỵ Điển).

Ghi chú: Quan chức, viên chức Ban Thư ký ASEAN được miễn thị thực Việt Nam với thời hạn tạm trú không quá 30 ngày, không phân biệt họ mang hộ chiếu gì.

(Thông tư số 04 /2002/TTLT/BCA-BNG ngày 29/01/2002 của Bộ Công an, Bộ Ngoại giao hướng dẫn thực hiện Nghị định số 21/2001/NĐ-CP ngày 28/5/2001 quy định chi tiết thi hành Pháp lệnh nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh, cư trú của người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam).

----------


## hangnt

*III. Miễn thị thực cho thành viên tổ bay*

Việt Nam miễn thị thực cho thành viên tổ bay của 11 nước trên cơ sở nguyên tắc có đi có lại.

*1.Hoa Kỳ*
- MTT cho TVTB của Delta Airlines từ ngày 30/01/2010.
- MTT cho TVTB của Northwest Airlines từ ngày 01/6/2009 (đã sát nhập với Delta Airlines từ ngày 30/01/2010).
- MTT cho TVTB của Federal Express Corporation (FedEx) từ ngày 01/06/2009.
- MTT cho TVTB của United Airlines từ ngày 10/12/2004.

*2.Ca-ta*
- MTT cho TVTB của Quatar Airways từ ngày 01/06/2007

*3.U-dơ-bê-ki-xtan*
- MTT cho TVTB của Uzbekistan Airways từ ngày 20/01/2004

*4.Nhật Bản*
- MTT cho TVTB của Hàng không Nhật Bản (JAL) từ ngày 01/10/2002
- MTT cho TVTB là công dân nước thứ 3 của các hãng hàng không Nhật Bản, trong đó có hãng Hàng không All Nippon Airways từ ngày 01/07/2010.

*5.Ô-xtơ-rây-li-a*
- MTT cho TVTB của Jetstar Airways từ ngày 30/11/2006.

*6.Nga*
- MTT cho TVTB của Transaero Airlines từ ngày 21/01/2007 với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày với các điều kiện sau:
+ Làm nhiệm vụ trên các chuyến bay của các hãng hàng không được chỉ định, chuyến bay khác do các hãng hàng không hai nước thực hiện, chuyến bay chuyên cơ, chuyến bay do tổ bay thuê thực hiện trên các tầu bay tư nhân được một trong 2 bên đăng ký.
+ Có hộ chiếu, thẻ phi hành đoàn kèm theo danh sách tổ bay.
- MTT cho TVTB của Valdivostok Air (XF) từ ngày 20/9/2004.

*7.Hồng Công (Trung Quốc)*
- MTT cho TVTB của Hong Kong Dragon Airlines từ ngày 28/10/2007.

*8.Hàn Quốc*
- MTT cho TVTB của Asiana Airlines (OZ) từ ngày 10/10/2003.

*9.Pháp*
- MTT cho TVTB của Air France từ ngày 01/03/2004.

*10.Ca-dắc-xtan*
- MTT cho TVTB của phía Ca-dắc-xtan mang hộ chiếu còn giá trị và thẻ thành viên của phi hành đoàn từ ngày 11/4/2010.

*11. Ba Lan*
MTT cho TVTB của Hàng không Ba Lan (LOT) từ ngày 10/11/2010

*Ghi chú:*
- Việt Nam đề nghị MTT cho TVTB của các hãng hàng không Mi-an-ma kể từ ngày 01/03/2010 nếu Mi-an-ma áp dụng quy chế miễn thị thực đối với thành viên tổ bay của Việt Nam Airlines (Hiện nay Mi-an-ma chưa có đường bay tới Việt Nam) nhưng chưa nhận được khẳng định của phía Mi-an-ma.

- MTT cho thành viên tổ bay mang quốc tịch nước thứ ba của hãng hàng không Xinh-ga-po nếu phía Xinh-ga-po áp dụng quy chế tương tự với các hãng hàng không Việt Nam nhưng chưa nhận được khẳng định của phía Xinh-ga-po

----------

